# Hobby Lobby 06/21/11



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I was at the local Hobby Lobby over the weekend and they had a huge amount of their home accent items on sale for 80% off. My mind was reeling with the possibilities, but unfortunately my wallet wasn't as imaginative. Here are a few things I did pick up, all for under $15.00 including tax. The tongues were not included in the larger apothecary jar, lol.*


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome score. 

and LOVE the tongues in the jar!  Hubby would like to do that to mine. LOL


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice looking jars... great score!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats. as i've said before, HOBBY LOBBY is my toystore!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice find, I could see that cross as part of a tombstone.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Spooky1 that was my exact thoughts.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I miss Hobby Lobby. Worked at one back in college, and the local similar chains just don't compare.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great finds and at great prices too. I love Hobby Lobby, they are one of the first stores around here to start putting out Halloween things. Even if it's in the 100's outside, I feel a little cooler when I start seeing fall flowers in the store.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Wow, super deals at your hobby lobby!!! We don't have one in my area. Boo Hoo!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Scareme,

Hobby Lobby already had pumpkins and fall silks out on the shelves this past Saturday. And they had atleast six rows of shelves lined with <shudder> Christmas items.


----------



## angelor (Jun 21, 2011)

As the old saying goes "you know it's Halloween when the Christmas decorations are up in the mall!"


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

angelor- that is so funny, because it is true!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I LOVE, Hobby Lobby. They always have great sales. I can usually always find stuff that I want/need there. Plus if I watch their adds I usually can get most items at 50% off.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

angelor said:


> As the old saying goes "you know it's Halloween when the Christmas decorations are up in the mall!"


LMAO that is so true!

i love hobby lobby. they always have the good stuff!


----------

